# if - else Abfrage beenden



## marcoK (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo, und zwar ich habe eine abfrage, bei der der if-Zweig funktioniert nur beim else hänge ich, hier der Code:


```
} else {
                nichtvorhandeneArtikel.put(artikelnummer, artikel);

                JDialogArtikelNichtVorhanden dialog = new JDialogArtikelNichtVorhanden(null, true);
                dialog.setText(artikelnummer);
                dialog.fuelleListe(nichtvorhandeneArtikel);
            }
```

nun zum Problem.
und zwar es läuft eine Schleife herum, die erst alle Artikel in die "nichtvorhandeneArtikel" speichern soll und dann am ende der schleife erst den Dialog ausführt??

Aber nur beim else Zweig, beim if nicht!!

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!?


----------



## javimka (20. Okt 2009)

was genau steht denn in der If-Klausel und wie sieht deine Schleife aus?


----------



## Unregistriert (20. Okt 2009)

```
static private artikelHashtable ueberpruefeArtikelExcelZurichtung(String kundennummer, HSSFWorkbook wbDBZur07) {
        Vector<Artikel> v = alleKunden.get(kundennummer).gekaufteArtikelZurichtung;
        Hashtable alleArtikelExcel = artikelExcelZurichtung(wbDBZur07);

        Hashtable vorhandeneArtikel = new Hashtable();
        Hashtable nichtvorhandeneArtikel = new Hashtable();
        Enumeration el = v.elements();

        while (el.hasMoreElements()) {
            Artikel artikel = (Artikel) el.nextElement();
            String artikelnummer = artikel.getArtikelnummer();

            if (alleArtikelExcel.containsKey(artikelnummer)) {
                HSSFSheet sheetKostenLS = wbDBZur07.getSheet("Kosten LS");
                HSSFSheet sheetKostenFM = wbDBZur07.getSheet("Kosten FM");
                HSSFSheet sheetKostenZU = wbDBZur07.getSheet("Kosten ZU");

                if (sheetKostenLS == null) {
                    System.out.println("Sheet in der Exceldatei nicht vorhanden!");
                    System.exit(0);
                } else {
                    for (int i = 2; i != sheetKostenLS.getLastRowNum(); i++) {
                        HSSFRow rowKostenLS = sheetKostenLS.getRow(i);
                        HSSFRow rowKostenFM = sheetKostenFM.getRow(i);
                        HSSFRow rowKostenZU = sheetKostenZU.getRow(i);

                        if (rowKostenLS != null) {
                            HSSFCell cellKostenLS = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 5);
                            if (cellKostenLS != null) {
                                if (cellKostenLS.getCellType() != HSSFCell.CELL_TYPE_FORMULA) {
                                    String type = "";
                                    type = (cellKostenLS.getCellType() == HSSFCell.CELL_TYPE_BLANK) ? "CELL_TYPE_BLANK" : type;
                                    type = (cellKostenLS.getCellType() == HSSFCell.CELL_TYPE_BOOLEAN) ? "CELL_TYPE_BOOLEAN" : type;
                                    type = (cellKostenLS.getCellType() == HSSFCell.CELL_TYPE_ERROR) ? "CELL_TYPE_ERROR" : type;
                                    type = (cellKostenLS.getCellType() == HSSFCell.CELL_TYPE_NUMERIC) ? "CELL_TYPE_NUMERIC" : type;
                                    type = (cellKostenLS.getCellType() == HSSFCell.CELL_TYPE_STRING) ? "CELL_TYPE_STRING" : type;
                                    setFehlermeldungDatentyp(type);
                                    System.exit(0);
                                } else {
                                    HSSFRichTextString artikelnum = cellKostenLS.getRichStringCellValue();
                                    if (artikel.getArtikelnummer().equals(artikelnum.toString())) {
                                        //Informationen zum Artikel
                                        artikel.setRezept((int) rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 3).getNumericCellValue());
                                        artikel.setTraeger((int) rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 4).getNumericCellValue());
                                        artikel.setPreisgruppe(rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 1).getRichStringCellValue().toString());
                                        artikel.setIdentifikation(rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 2).getRichStringCellValue().toString());
                                        artikel.setStaerke(rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 0).getRichStringCellValue().toString().substring(4, 7));
                                        double ausschussRW = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 9).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal ausschussRohware = BigDecimal.valueOf(ausschussRW);
                                        artikel.setAusschussRohware(ausschussRohware);
                                        double ausschussZU = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 8).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal ausschussZurichtung = BigDecimal.valueOf(ausschussZU);
                                        artikel.setAusschussZurichtung(ausschussZurichtung);
                                        //Kosten LS
                                        double latexkg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 10).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal latex = BigDecimal.valueOf(latexkg);
                                        artikel.setLatexkg(latex);
                                        double fmlskg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 11).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal fmls = BigDecimal.valueOf(fmlskg);
                                        artikel.setFertigungsmaterialLSkg(fmls);
                                        double gaskg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 12).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal gas = BigDecimal.valueOf(gaskg);
                                        artikel.setGasLSkg(gas);
                                        double stromkg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 13).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal strom = BigDecimal.valueOf(stromkg);
                                        artikel.setStromLSkg(strom);
                                        double instandhaltungkg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 14).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal instandhaltung = BigDecimal.valueOf(instandhaltungkg);
                                        artikel.setInstandhaltungLSkg(instandhaltung);
                                        double personalkostenkg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 15).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal personalkosten = BigDecimal.valueOf(personalkostenkg);
                                        artikel.setPersonalkostenLSkg(personalkosten);
                                        double fklskg = rowKostenLS.getCell((int) 16).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal fkls = BigDecimal.valueOf(fklskg);
                                        artikel.setFKLSkg(fkls);

                                        //Kosten FM
                                        double satinierenkg = rowKostenFM.getCell((int) 9).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal satinieren = BigDecimal.valueOf(satinierenkg);
                                        artikel.setSatinierenkg(satinieren);
                                        double glasenkg = rowKostenFM.getCell((int) 10).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal glasen = BigDecimal.valueOf(glasenkg);
                                        artikel.setGlasenkg(glasen);
                                        double stollenkg = rowKostenFM.getCell((int) 11).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal stollen = BigDecimal.valueOf(stollenkg);
                                        artikel.setStollenkg(stollen);
                                        double konfektionierenkg = rowKostenFM.getCell((int) 12).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal konfektionieren = BigDecimal.valueOf(konfektionierenkg);
                                        artikel.setKonfektionierenkg(konfektionieren);

                                        //Kosten ZU
                                        double praegenqm = rowKostenZU.getCell((int) 7).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal praegen = BigDecimal.valueOf(praegenqm);
                                        artikel.setPraegenqm(praegen);
                                        double beschichtenqm = rowKostenZU.getCell((int) 8).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal beschichten = BigDecimal.valueOf(beschichtenqm);
                                        artikel.setBeschichtenqm(beschichten);
                                        double druckenLackierenqm = rowKostenZU.getCell((int) 9).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal druckenLackieren = BigDecimal.valueOf(druckenLackierenqm);
                                        artikel.setDruckenLackierenqm(druckenLackieren);
                                        double fmzuqm = rowKostenZU.getCell((int) 11).getNumericCellValue();
                                        BigDecimal fmzu = BigDecimal.valueOf(fmzuqm);
                                        artikel.setFertigungsmaterialZUqm(fmzu);
                                        BigDecimal vtvw = new BigDecimal(15.6962339282625);
                                        BigDecimal qs = new BigDecimal(1.17751640665183);
                                        artikel.setVertriebVerwaltungProzent(vtvw);
                                        artikel.setQsEntwicklungProzent(qs);
                                        break;
                                    }
                                }
                            }
                        }
                    }
                }

                vorhandeneArtikel.put(artikelnummer, artikel);

            } else {
                nichtvorhandeneArtikel.put(artikelnummer, artikel);
                
                JDialogArtikelNichtVorhanden dialog = new JDialogArtikelNichtVorhanden(null, true);
                dialog.setText(artikelnummer);
                dialog.fuelleListe(nichtvorhandeneArtikel);
  
                }

        }
        artikelHashtable ah = new artikelHashtable(vorhandeneArtikel, nichtvorhandeneArtikel);

        return ah;
    }
```


----------



## javimka (20. Okt 2009)

Ja wunderschön!
Also ich tippe darauf, dass deine If-Klausel einfach bei jedem Durchgang true ergibt. So wird der else Teil natürlich nie ausgeführt. Du kannst ja einmal System.out.println("huhu, ich bin im else-Zweig") in den else-Zweig schreiben und testen, ob das Programm überhaupt jemals dahin kommt.
Möglicherweise wird auch eine Exception ausgelöst, die du irgendwo abfängst, aber nicht ausgibst. Wird diese methode denn ganz sicher bis zum Ende ausgeführt?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (20. Okt 2009)

```
else {
                nichtvorhandeneArtikel.put(artikelnummer, artikel);
 }//else beenden
}//schleife beenden
//Dialog anzeigen
                JDialogArtikelNichtVorhanden dialog = new JDialogArtikelNichtVorhanden(null, true);
                dialog.setText(artikelnummer);
                dialog.fuelleListe(nichtvorhandeneArtikel);
```


----------

